# china placement



## lindseywyman (Feb 19, 2010)

if anyone can help me, a university student from UK, to find work in China, in the business field, or has any contacts i could use it would be greatly appreciated. i need to find paid work for the academice year 2010/2011. any info is helpful.  thanks


----------



## Ruby. Lim (Mar 17, 2010)

*China Placement*

You shall meet the following conditions if you would like to take up a post in China, and your employer shall sponsor your China work visa's application:

[*]24 yeas of age or older;
[*]Be in good health;
[*]Professional skills with more than two years job experience, as required by the intended employment;
[*]No criminal record;
[*]A clearly-defined employer.


----------



## TAR: China Rush (Mar 15, 2010)

lindseywyman said:


> if anyone can help me, a university student from UK, to find work in China, in the business field, or has any contacts i could use it would be greatly appreciated. i need to find paid work for the academice year 2010/2011. any info is helpful.  thanks


Hi, Shanghai is a great place to find work. You can check out the expat websites (


----------



## Rin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there,
You can find work in China fairly easily as long as you want to teach English! A British Degree holder, which from your post, seems like what you are? is all most schools want. There are many websites that advertise jobs for English teachers. Daves Cafe, ESL Teachers Board. And many more. Does this website have an employment area? Good luck!!


----------

